# Polk RtiA9s or Definitive Technology BP6s



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

Which would be better for 90% movies? Polk RtiA9s or Definitive Technology BP6s? My room is 11' x 22' x 8' and I have an SVS PB12-NSD for lows. I have an Acurus 250 watt amp btw.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

l300lover said:


> Which would be better for 90% movies? Polk RtiA9s or Definitive Technology BP6s? My room is 11' x 22' x 8' and I have an SVS PB12-NSD for lows. I have an Acurus 250 watt amp btw.


Are these going to be your only 2 choices - if I may ask, how did you narrow
this down. What is the max budget?


----------



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

Max budget is $800. I listen to 90% movies and 10% music. I found a good price on both the polks and the def techs.


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Those are excellent choices for movies. The A9s won't disappoint. I'd sell you mine if you live near MS. I just upgraded this week and they need a new home.


----------



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

You couldn't ship your A9s? If the price were right I would buy them! How many watts were you pushing to yours?


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

l300lover said:


> You couldn't ship your A9s? If the price were right I would buy them! How many watts were you pushing to yours?


Emotiva xpa-3 @ 200 watts. I ran them full range ("large") and they never distorted at any volume level. I would take $800 for them but you'd have to pay the shipping, and that might be $expensive. What's your zip?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

l300lover said:


> Max budget is $800. I listen to 90% movies and 10% music. I found a good price on both the polks and the def techs.


I favor the Definitive sonic-sound signature


----------



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

I can get them for 800 shipped but thanks though. Was 200 watts enough to push those bad boys? And the matching Csi5 center channel is rated at 200 watts.... Is my 250 watt amp gonna blow the center?


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

That amp is a great match. Plenty for the a9s. High-pass the Csi5 at 80 hz and you'll be fine.


----------



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks bro.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Personally never been a big fan of bipolar mains so I'd probably go with the Polks. The A250 is a great amp and the Polk RTiA9 will present a pretty easy load for it. What amp do you plan to connect your center and surrounds to? The A250 is a 2 channel amp or do you have a couple of them?


----------



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

My Acurus is a 250x3 so will push the towers and the center and then run the surrounds on receiver power.


----------



## dolsey01 (Mar 21, 2011)

NewEgg frequently has the BP8s on sale. If you're patient, you could grab a pair for $400. Back in the day, I preferred the 8s much over the 6s.


----------

